# Oklahoma AG Investigating Fraud



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone surprised ?
http??www.ktul.com/news/stories/0610/744924.html?ref=744924
________
MARRIAGE ADVICE FORUM


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Link doesn't work.


Sorry about that.This should work
________
Depakote attorney


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

And they just discovered this Nowww???

Ed


----------

